# School Girl Sweet to Party Girl SweetER



## stephie06 (Oct 14, 2007)

FACE
Victoria Secret Oil Blot Sheets
MAC Renewal Defense Charged Water
MAC Studio Finish Concealer NC20 (252 brush)
MAC Studio Tech Foundation NC35 (252 brush)
Giorgio Armani Micro-fil Powder (129 brush)
MAC Mellow Rave Highlight Powder (168 brush)
MAC Whim Blush (168 brush)
MAC Star! Iridescent Powder (168 brush)

EYES
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader (Shiseido 6 brush)
MAC Royal Wink Fluidline (242 brush)
MAC Beige-ing Shadestick
MAC Moonflower e/s (ghetto big fluffy brush)
MAC Bang on Blue e/s (239 brush)
MAC Moon's Reflection e/s (239 brush)
MAC Blue Storm e/s (239 brush)
MAC Freshwater e/s (219 brush)
MAC Brule e/s (217 brush)
MAC Mystery Kohl Power
MAC Graphblack Technakohl Liner
Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara

LIPS
MAC Pink Edge Lipglass Pencil
MAC Bountiful Plushglass

















I did a video tutorial for this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftA9Ma-QGy4
--------------------------------------------------
Here's another FOTD I did for another tutorial video

FACE
MAC Studio Finish Concealer (252 brush)
MAC Studio Tech (190se brush)
Giorgio Armani Micro-fil Loose Powder (129se brush)
MAC Quiver Pearlizer (181se brush)

EYES
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader (Shiseido #6 brush)
Urban Decay Primer Potion
MAC Lucky Jade Shadestick
MAC Silverbleu Shadestick
MAC Juxt e/s (239 brush)
MAC Big T e/s (239 brush)
MAC Humid e/s (239 brush)
MAC Swimming e/s (219se brush)
MAC Mystery Kohl Power Pencil
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS
MAC Softnote Tendertone
MAC Flattering Mattene Lipstick











I did a video tutorial for this too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv1jrNqee44

Thanks for looking


----------



## nunu (Oct 14, 2007)

i just watched both these tutorials on you tube and i LOVED them both!! unfotunately i don't have the LE colours that you have used like big t and bang on blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but thank you soo much!


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i just watched both these tutorials on you tube and i LOVED them both!! unfotunately i don't have the LE colours that you have used like big t and bang on blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but thank you soo much!_

 
you can always substitute one of the permanent colors with big t or bang on blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks nunu you're always such a sweetheart!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 14, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous...I love all three looks!!!*~*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hott!


----------



## frocher (Oct 14, 2007)

They are all such great looks.  Thanks for the tuts.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2007)

I really love the last look!!  I gotta check out Youtube


----------



## ViV04 (Oct 14, 2007)

LOVE IT!! Thanks Stephie! =)


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 14, 2007)

you are amazing!  i love your innocence in the first one...

and i am in LOVE with your hair!


----------



## Midgard (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 14, 2007)

Both looks are very pretty 
I love your tutorials


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 14, 2007)

beautiful looks, i am so addicted to your you tube tutorials. I love both looks you look fantastic.


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 14, 2007)

these are great i especially love that last color combo and the tutorials are really good btw


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 14, 2007)

Both looks are very pretty but i just LOVE the second look!!! Youre beautiful


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 14, 2007)

I love your looks and tutorials! I think you've really started a brand here!

Is there some way you can do a tutorial while zooming in while applying the liner? I really like your color choice a lot but your tutorials don't showcase yoru technique that much - they are really good and just as important! My eyeliner never look as neat as yours and I am using the 208 (a tiny tiny brush) with bobbi's gelliner


----------



## woopsydaissy (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so happy that you've been posting all these tuts on youtube! They are so easy to follow and fun to watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These looks are great~


----------



## entipy (Oct 14, 2007)

Lovely, Stephie!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Julzie (Oct 15, 2007)

The blue looks soo good! Thanks for the tutorial! Shall try it out .. one day


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Oct 15, 2007)

swit swoo!

Perfection as always pretty lady


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 16, 2007)

thank you ladies!

i'll try to zoom up more on my eyes while i do my tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we'll see if i can work it!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) I love the eyes.


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 19, 2007)

that's awesome stephie!  i always check your blog to see if you post new vids.  do you need a youtube account to suscribe to your videos??


----------



## kyashi (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful looks! im subscribed to your channel on youtube! u always amaze me .. every look is so different .. keep the tutorials coming =D ..


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_that's awesome stephie! i always check your blog to see if you post new vids. do you need a youtube account to suscribe to your videos??_

 
thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm not quite sure but i think you do need an account to subscribe.... but i always update my blog whenever i add another... and i try to add it on here as well


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting these! What camera do you use?


----------



## Britikitty (Nov 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 26, 2007)

Great looks. I love your tuts!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 26, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## stephie06 (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Thanks for posting these! What camera do you use?_

 
i use a sony cybershot dsc-w70 digital camera.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2007)

i love your eyeshape and green eyeshadow on you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 27, 2007)

that's soo fukkin cute! all three. i love your hair btw!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 27, 2007)

One word ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 4, 2007)

thank you hun!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 4, 2007)

Very pretty! I used to do this look all the time because it was the only one that came easy. lol


----------



## XShear (Dec 5, 2007)

you are just gorgeous! love all your looks!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

i have to say that i love your fotds and tuts.
as an asian gal myself, i love looking at yours, snowkei's and temptasia's stuff for tips.  

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 12, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## macaholic2912 (Feb 27, 2008)

your really talented and really beautiful....u got skills gurl!haha


----------

